# Used Hobart vs new Globe



## sandie713 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am opening a new bakery, and this is my first time specing out equipment. I'm trying to decide between a used hobart 20 qt mixer, and a new competitor's brand (Globe, Berkel, etc). They are both around the same price. Any recommendations?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If you want to use the 20 qt for any kind of bread--especially pizza or bagel don't do it, you need a 30 qt. Even Hobart won't honour their warranty on 20 qts if you do pizza or bread dough.

The good thing about used Hobarts is that they're kinda like working on 350 ci Chevy engines: Everybody knows how to work on them, and parts are easy and plentiful to get. Even used they are expensive, though. The acid test is trying to get a 3 mth warranty on the Hobart, if the dealer won't give it to you, walk away from it. 

The Globes and Berkels are good for cakes and light doughs, but sooner or later 1st gear always goes. Do your homework and look at a few machines, don't pay any attention to the brand name, but look at the lable in the back. Made in Tiawan is usually a pretty safe bet, made in China is "caveat emporium". Even if the new machines come with a 1 yr warranty, these are the things you must check:

Is labour included with the warranty?

Anything under a 1 yr warranty, walk away from--quickly. 

Is there a factory dealer/factory authorized repair service within a 50 mile 
radius?. Some warranties might cover labour and parts, but not the "truck charge"--time to compensate for transport 


Once you make your purchase, then you need to have a back up plan. Easiest and most practical thing is to get a Kitchen aid. As your business grows look into getting a 30 qt or 40 qt, and keep the 20 qt as a back-up. You can always get a "reducing collar" so you can put a 20 or 30 qt bowl on a 40 qt machine.

Hope this helps


----------

